# A good cooler for an AMD FX 8350



## tolis1989 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello guys!
I recently bought an AMD FX 8350 for my new system, and I'm looking for to buy a proper cooler.
I'd like your opinion about this matter. I have found the following coolers:

*Cooler Master Hyper 412S*  (37 €)
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-412-slim/

*Akasa Venom Voodoo  *(45 €)
http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-CC4008HP01

*ZALMAN CNPS9900* (50 €)
http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=416

*Enermax Liqmax 120 ELC-LM120S-TAA T.B Apollish*  (55 €)
http://www.enermax.co.uk/liqmax/

*Corsair Hydro Series H60* (66 €)
http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-h60-cpu-cooler

What would be a good choice for that kind of cpu?
My budget is up to 70 €


ps:
My system

-CPU: AMD FX 8350
-GPU: ASUS R7240-2GD3-L Radeon R7 240 2GB
-Motherboard: ASUS M5A97 R2.0
-RAM:  Kingston HyperX FURY 8GBx2 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM - Blue
-HDD: x2 WD Caviar Blue 1TB 64mb, x1 Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB
-DVD DRIVE: Sony AD 7240
-Case: Cooler Master N300


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello,

Welcome to the TPU forums. 

Those seem like reasonable choices, however in my opinion, the best lower budget CPU cooler is a Coolermaster Hyper 212 series - check how expensive it is in your area. I can also recommend bequiet! CPU coolers, for example, the bequiet! Dark Rock 3 should be within your budget. Your case has a maximum CPU cooler height of 164mm, so should fit the coolers I mentioned.

Layton


----------



## d1nky (Aug 10, 2014)

Are you planning on overclocking? If, so then H60 or enermax.

If not, then the cheapest one would do.


----------



## tolis1989 (Aug 10, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Welcome to the TPU forums.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!
Well I was thinking about Hyper 212, but there is a shortage in my area. The cost is about 33 euros.
The  BE QUIET! DARK ROCK ADVANCED costs 54 euros. It seems a good cooler. Do you believe I'm going to experience problem with the ram slots?


----------



## tolis1989 (Aug 10, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Are you planning on overclocking? If, so then H60 or enermax.
> 
> If not, then the cheapest one would do.


For now I'm not planning to overclock the CPU. In the future, perhaps.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 10, 2014)

tolis1989 said:


> Thank you very much!
> Well I was thinking about Hyper 212, but there is a shortage in my area. The cost is about 33 euros.
> The  BE QUIET! DARK ROCK ADVANCED costs 54 euros. It seems a good cooler. Do you believe I'm going to experience problem with the ram slots?





tolis1989 said:


> For now I'm not planning to overclock the CPU. In the future, perhaps.



The HyperX Fury RAM you mentioned seems to me to be fairly low profile for a RAM heatsink. The Dark Rock will obstruct one of the RAM slots from using higher profile RAM heatsinks (i.e. G.Skill Trident, Corsair Vengeance), but shouldn't obstruct lower profile RAM. I personally find watercooling too noisy if you aren't planning on overclocking immediately, so I would recommend the air coolers (like the Dark Rock).

Layton

PS. You can do multiple quotes in one reply, or edit posts to add new information. As a warning, people on this forum are not big fans of multiple post streams by one user. Don't want people complaining


----------



## tolis1989 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well I tried to multi quote but it did not work. I guess browser bug


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2014)

tolis1989 said:


> Well I tried to multi quote but it did not work. I guess browser bug



Mention it in the bug reports section! W1zzard would be glad to know about it so he can fix it.


----------



## tolis1989 (Aug 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Mention it in the bug reports section! W1zzard would be glad to know about it so he can fix it.


Well it was not a bug. I was doing the procedure wrong


----------



## tolis1989 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello guys
Finally I bought the Be Quiet Dark Rock 3. Looks very good piece but the only problem was the heat pipes that are blocking the first RAM slot cause of the height of my RAM. You see, they have heat spreader. Fortunately I have only one pair of RAM, so I used the 2nd Channel


----------



## ChevyOwner (Aug 13, 2014)

Might be useful for someone.
I find the Cooler Master X6 Elite to be a good choice. Not sure what the current price is.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Scythe Ashura for a good cooler that doesnt block ram


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2014)

I am running a H100i on my overclocked 8350. Under full load temps are right at or just below 40c. If your case will fit a 240 thats what I recommend.


----------

